# How to Purchase From Newegg



## SenthilAnandh (Sep 18, 2008)

Hi,
How to purchase from Newegg from India. Are they doing international shipping? Because I am seeing a lot of people saying purchased from Newegg. 

P.S: I am gonna build a system for 70k. If I can get from newegg i can build a lot more powerful system.
Thanks


----------



## furious_gamer (Sep 18, 2008)

SenthilAnandh said:


> Hi,
> How to purchase from Newegg from India. Are they doing international shipping? Because I am seeing a lot of people saying purchased from Newegg.
> 
> P.S: I am gonna build a system for 70k. If I can get from newegg i can build a lot more powerful system.
> Thanks



Yes... u can order online and pay using ur PayPal or CC... But the RMA or warranty part is the real pain with Newegg as i heard that in many forums... 
Yes for 70k u build a powerful rig here itself and if i am correct, the product from Newegg also carries the tax with itself.... 
OK.. hope u get a nice deal from Newegg.........


----------



## arijit_2404 (Sep 18, 2008)

^^ Are you sure newegg ships to India?
Please someone confirm this.

I've seen that Amazon ships to India but they don't allow hardware components, video games for Indian buyers.


----------



## furious_gamer (Sep 18, 2008)

arijit_2404 said:


> ^^ Are you sure newegg ships to India?
> Please someone confirm this.
> 
> I've seen that Amazon ships to India but they don't allow hardware components, video games for Indian buyers.



I m not sure about that.. May be we wait and get the details from other forum members....


----------



## arijit_2404 (Sep 18, 2008)

Ok, here I found in their site :

Does Newegg.com ship internationally?
Newegg.com does not currently ship internationally; we only deliver to locations within the United States and to Puerto Rico.

source: *www.newegg.com/HelpInfo/FAQDetail.aspx?Module=4


----------



## comp@ddict (Sep 18, 2008)

This is in the wrong section, shud be in Q&A.


----------



## furious_gamer (Sep 18, 2008)

That news was real bad for the thread starter...


----------



## SenthilAnandh (Sep 18, 2008)

rajkumar_pb said:


> That news was real bad for the thread starter...


 

Yup. Is theren't any other way guys.   ( I hate wasting 70k here  )


----------



## furious_gamer (Sep 18, 2008)

SenthilAnandh said:
			
		

> Yup. Is theren't any other way guys.


Nope.... i think so....



			
				SenthilAnandh said:
			
		

> ( I hate wasting 70k here  )


Not exactly.. Man u get a monster rig with that paisa here... If u reside in Mumbai or Delhi then sure u get a nice pricing on ur purchase....
Tell us what r the components u need for 70k.... Digitans will help u get the right components.... Just think abt that.........


----------



## m-jeri (Sep 18, 2008)

SenthilAnandh said:


> Hi,
> How to purchase from Newegg from India. Are they doing international shipping? Because I am seeing a lot of people saying purchased from Newegg.
> 
> P.S: I am gonna build a system for 70k. If I can get from newegg i can build a lot more powerful system.
> Thanks





arijit_2404 said:


> ^^ Are you sure newegg ships to India?
> Please someone confirm this.
> 
> I've seen that Amazon ships to India but they don't allow hardware components, video games for Indian buyers.




Yeas u can....

1. Go to Erodov.com or techenclave.com 
2. check dealers section...
3. or look for user called katmandude or KMD..(his website is thodphod.com ...its not up yet)
4. go to newegg or amazon or tigerdirect or buy or whatever site u want and get the product u want..copy the web site link and paste it to the pm. ask him for a quote. after some time maybe upto a week or more..coz hes quite busy. he will send it.

5. he does not negotiate.. he doesn not do mail in rebate... so the price will be final..
6. u have to pay 50% upfront and then rest 50% when u receive it here... and plus shipping...
7 and dont think u can buy the entire pc off him...he will not order big stuff..like lcd or consoles...or cabby's... the big thing is i heard a expensive lap... he only buys hard to find stuff in india
8. he will assist in RMA .. but u have to bear expense...

these are his MO... but these not be his too..coz its his business and he is the one deciding the shots..i know these by reading his rules and hes a 100% committed ones..he have done maybe upto a 1000 deals..yea 1000...


----------



## SenthilAnandh (Sep 18, 2008)

madjeri said:


> Yeas u can....
> 
> 1. Go to Erodov.com or techenclave.com
> 2. check dealers section...
> ...


 

Thanks dude. I have asked him. Will tell you after he replied.


*UPDATES*

*www.antaresdigital.com/custom...8&cat=0&page=1
$304 + $10 (US Shipping to NY) + $0 (NY Tax) = $ 314
Shipping weight = 2lbs
*Price = Rs. 17,500/-*

*www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16813131317
$219.99 + $10.17 (US Shipping to NY) + $0 (NY Tax) = $ 230.16
Shipping weight = 6lbs
*Price = Rs. 13,980/-*

*www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16814261029
$269.99 + $8.97 (US Shipping to NY) + $0 (NY Tax) = $ 278.96
Shipping weight = 4lbs
*Price = Rs. 16,350/-*


----------



## arijit_2404 (Sep 22, 2008)

Is this site reliable? How the warranty is honored?

You're buying HD4870 for 16350/- while in India it's 17000/- (I've talked with MSI distributor in Kolkata). Think again! 

Don't know about procy n mobo.


----------



## furious_gamer (Sep 22, 2008)

Does that few hundred bucks gonna make any difference... Just get it from here, so that its easy for the RMA part dude. Just my 2 cents....


----------



## imgame2 (Sep 22, 2008)

*UPDATES*



> *www.antaresdigital.com/custom...8&cat=0&page=1
> $304 + $10 (US Shipping to NY) + $0 (NY Tax) = $ 314
> Shipping weight = 2lbs
> *Price = Rs. 17,500/-*



available @theitwares at *18250* (750/- more)



> *www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16813131317
> $219.99 + $10.17 (US Shipping to NY) + $0 (NY Tax) = $ 230.16
> Shipping weight = 6lbs
> *Price = Rs. 13,980/-*



available @ lynx @ 15k (1.1k more )



> *www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16814261029
> $269.99 + $8.97 (US Shipping to NY) + $0 (NY Tax) = $ 278.96
> Shipping weight = 4lbs
> *Price = Rs. 16,350/-*



 available @*17850 (*1.5k more) 

so everything is costing u 1.1+1.5k +750 = 3350 ...saving is not worth on these items when u are buying it from US ..cos they almost cost same here now ..the prices here are for online stores and i m sure if u lookout to buy locally it will cost almost the same ....and thus everything might cost u 1.5k to 2k costly max here in India ...and with warranty or 3 years on everything locally which is difficult to get from things u buy from US...

in my opinion its not worth it !!


----------



## acewin (Sep 22, 2008)

as ingame2 said its not just the increased price, this also gives indian buyer local warranty, as when you import from any US site you need to pay excise duty also. including which the prices Senthil quotes becomes alot much more.
One reason being they are imported as usual, built in Singapore or China for Indian market to cut cost, if you get it shipped from Singapore it will cost lesser.


----------



## arijit_2404 (Sep 23, 2008)

MSI 4870 can be bought from distributor @ 17.5K max. 
I was in mood to buy HD4870 before imgame and others advised that HD4850 is enuf for my 19" LCD. That time I contacted MSI distributor in kolkata and the guy there quoted me 17.5K and he can even arrange that @ 17K if I pay 50% in advance.
So I think you can give it a second thought about your purchase decision.


----------



## SenthilAnandh (Sep 23, 2008)

arijit_2404 said:


> Is this site reliable? How the warranty is honored?
> 
> You're buying HD4870 for 16350/- while in India it's 17000/- (I've talked with MSI distributor in Kolkata). Think again!
> 
> Don't know about procy n mobo.


 


rajkumar_pb said:


> Does that few hundred bucks gonna make any difference... Just get it from here, so that its easy for the RMA part dude. Just my 2 cents....


 


acewin said:


> as ingame2 said its not just the increased price, this also gives indian buyer local warranty, as when you import from any US site you need to pay excise duty also. including which the prices Senthil quotes becomes alot much more.
> One reason being they are imported as usual, built in Singapore or China for Indian market to cut cost, if you get it shipped from Singapore it will cost lesser.


 


arijit_2404 said:


> MSI 4870 can be bought from distributor @ 17.5K max.
> I was in mood to buy HD4870 before imgame and others advised that HD4850 is enuf for my 19" LCD. That time I contacted MSI distributor in kolkata and the guy there quoted me 17.5K and he can even arrange that @ 17K if I pay 50% in advance.
> So I think you can give it a second thought about your purchase decision.


 

I am not going to order from him. I was just wondering how can he quote such a high price. I have planned to get it from my local vendor itself. He even promised me reduction in prices and extra goodies during diwali time. The prices are also cheap (now 16k for HD4870 ). So I am waiting for diwali .


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Sep 23, 2008)

SenthilAnandh said:


> I am not going to order from him. I was just wondering how can he quote such a high price. I have planned to get it from my local vendor itself. He even promised me reduction in prices and extra goodies during diwali time. The prices are also cheap (now 16k for HD4870 ). So I am waiting for diwali .


Happy Diwali in advance


----------



## imgame2 (Sep 23, 2008)

SenthilAnandh said:


> I am not going to order from him. I was just wondering how can he quote such a high price. I have planned to get it from my local vendor itself. He even promised me reduction in prices and extra goodies during diwali time. The prices are also cheap (now 16k for HD4870 ). So I am waiting for diwali .



now thats a way to celebrate diwali  ...cool  ...happy diwali to u


----------



## arijit_2404 (Sep 23, 2008)

SenthilAnandh said:


> I am not going to order from him. I was just wondering how can he quote such a high price. I have planned to get it from my local vendor itself. He even promised me reduction in prices and extra goodies during diwali time. The prices are also cheap (now 16k for HD4870 ). So I am waiting for diwali .



Now thats the way to celebrate Diwalli.

Happy diwalli to you!


----------

